# Horseless! After 6 years with X!



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

So, you all know I do not own a horse, only part lease. I've been leasing a variety of good horses over the last 21 years. The last 6 were paired with a very opinionated white Andalusian gelding, whom I call 'X' here, to preserve his anonymity (and his owner's). He is a long 20, and is a perfect trail horse for me. He is tall, big boned, level headed and sensitive wtihout being flaky. He now has more whoa than go, but can still tap into his 'hot' horses side and do lovely passage from time to time when he has the spirit come up.


So, anyhow, he is fine, but his owner quite suddenly decided she could not afford (even wiht my help) the cost of our board. It is very expensive to board so near to the big city. So, she moved him.


The thing is, I didn't even know this was going to happen until arrangements were made. It happened fast, and she had to jump on an opportunity, so I can't blame her. But, the end result is that I am suddenly, horseless!


It actually comes at a 'good' time for me , since I am super busy, and will be out of the country for part of October. But, it was sad to see him go. That guy likes me, I KNOW he does. I could whistle, and he'd come to the gate and whicker for me. I just loved standing next to his big white body, and knowing when and where he wanted me to scratch. He is such a polite eater of treats, and really so light in the mouth. He would lead or follow, and had just enough 'sas' to make him interesting.


Man, I'm gonna miss that big lug!


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

I'm really sorry to hear that. Would you occasionally visit him at his new place, just to say hi?

When you are ready to move on, I hope you find a great horse.


----------



## gottatrot (Jan 9, 2011)

Aww, sad! Hopefully you can go visit X sometime to say hi if he's within a reasonable distance. Maybe this will be a good opportunity to try new things with your next partner.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

he's not that far; about 35 minutes. As opposed to the 15 I'm used to.


I will visit, and maybe she'll let me ride him a time or two, out there. 



I am open to new situtations, and will address this after I get back from Japan.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

I'm glad you had great years with X. Sorry it had to end so suddenly.

Best wishes on your search, and safe travels!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Another horse will come along for you. Enjoy Japan!


----------



## gottatrot (Jan 9, 2011)

Where are you going in Japan? I am jealous.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

I'm a bit confused; why is it that you can no longer lease the horse? Thirty five minutes away is not that far for a horse you know and love...


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

When I read the title I was scared I was going to read the worst news about X so I'm glad he's only moving. I'm with @AnitaAnne in thinking 35 minutes away wouldn't be a deal breaker. Of course I realize people who live in the city vs the country have a different take on what constitutes a long drive.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I considered that, but his owner did not invite me to continue leasing. The new place has limited riding locations and it is so much cheaper that she doesn't need the financial help. However , after a bit, I may ask if I can ride him now and then.


----------



## carshon (Apr 7, 2015)

Awww, parting is so hard. I hope he enjoys his new place. And looking forward to see your next partner


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

@gottatrot We are spending a week in Tokyo, then one week traveling south to fly home from Fukuoka, on the southern island of Kyushu. I lived in Tokyo for 3+ years, many years ago.



regarding X, Come to think of it, I don't even know the exact address of where X has been moved to. H m m . . . maybe she doesn't WANT me to know.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

tinyliny said:


> @gottatrot We are spending a week in Tokyo, then one week traveling south to fly home from Fukuoka, on the southern island of Kyushu. I lived in Tokyo for 3+ years, many years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> regarding X, Come to think of it, I don't even know the exact address of where X has been moved to. H m m . . . maybe she doesn't WANT me to know.


For his sake, and yours, you might want to ask her if you can still ride. He might have been sold (or worse)


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I appreciate your concern , @AnitaAnne, I am sure he has not been sold., His owner cares for him deeply. But, she may be thinking more of sort of 'retiring' him . . which is a shame since he still has plenty in him.


This is the negative part of leasing; you do not have control. I have been very lucky in that I've mostly had really good experiences with the owners from whom I've leased, including X's owner. She has always been reasonalbe and pleasant to deal with, so this is oddly out of place .


But, when you lease, you can never fall in love with your horse. It's important to not do that.


----------



## SteadyOn (Mar 5, 2017)

tinyliny said:


> But, when you lease, you can never fall in love with your horse. It's important to not do that.


I hear that.  I haven't owned since I was about 14, but the horse I ride right now, I've ridden about 5x more than any horse I've ever ridden regularly. Enjoying the experience, and the horse, while respecting that she's not "mine" and that anything could change at any time, is quite the emotional dance. I mostly keep sane by remembering to be grateful for what I do get -- and getting occasional lessons and ride elsewhere so that I don't get completely focused on the one experience.


----------



## gottatrot (Jan 9, 2011)

I hope you have a great trip, please tell us about it after and post pictures!

That was why I stopped taking lessons or leasing and bought my own horse...first I loved my lesson horse, a beautiful black horse named Zorro. Then I loved my lease horse and wanted him very badly. I could have bought him except he was out of my price range by quite a bit. Since I couldn't help myself, I knew I had to own my horse or I would be always making myself unhappy. :smile:


----------



## Caledonian (Nov 27, 2016)

I hope that the Typhoon doesn't ruin your time in Japan!

While my last horse wasn't a lease he wasn't mine either. It was a favour for a friend, as she wasn't able to keep him in work. As i grew more attached, i realised that she'd never sell him and i'd little or no say when it came to decisions about his care. 

Having owned all of my horses, i found that distance very difficult, despite his owner going out of her way to include me as much as possible. 

Making the decision to go horseless was hard but the partnership was going nowhere and I'd other things in my life that required attention. 

I keep reminding myself that the right one will come along at the right time!


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

Enjoy your trip, and the right horse always seems to come along to those who seek. Here's hoping you find another great horse.


----------

